# 100Mbit Router mit Gigabit Switch erweitern...



## obiplal (8. September 2010)

Ich habe dem Zyxel Prestige 324 Router und möchte wissen ob ich mit dem Zyxel GS-108B Gigabit Ethernet Switch das Netzwerk zu einem Gigabit Netzwerk aufrüsten kann (Datentransfer zwischen den PCs). 
Der Router wir mit einem Kabel mit dem Switch verbunen, die PCs hängen alle am Switch


----------



## 5ki11zzz (8. September 2010)

Nein kannst du nicht, nur die komponennten, die am 1GB/s switch hängen und selber ne 1GB/s lankarte haben, können dieses auch nutzten. Alle komponennten an der langsameren Verteiler hängen, können auch nur die langsamere geschwindigkeit nutzen.


----------



## Skysnake (8. September 2010)

so schauts aus, wobei du auch drauf achten musst, das du 1Gbit Kabel hast, und nicht die älteren 100er.

Also wie gesagt, alles was dann am Switch hängt läuft wenn Gbit Kabel und Karten verwendet werden mit Gbit, alles was über den Router läuft nur mit 100Mbit.

Fragt sich nur, warum aufrüsten auf Gbit? Haste echt Bandbreitenprobleme?


----------



## robbe (8. September 2010)

Das die Komponenten am Router, (falls da welche sind) dann kein 1Gbit/s schaffen, ist im glaube schon klar. Ihm ist ja nur wichtig, das die PCs die am Switch hängen, untereinander mit 1Gbit/s kommunizieren.
An Kabeln brauchst du mindestens Cat. 5E Kabel, drunter gibts heutzutage glaube auch gar keine mehr.


----------



## Skysnake (9. September 2010)

doch gibt es noch, die kosten aber genauso viel wie die Kabel die Gbit schaffen. Da wirste zum Teil gut abgezogen, bzw Altware halt angedreht. Sollteste expliziet immer beim kauf sagen, das du Gbit kabel willst


----------



## 5ki11zzz (9. September 2010)

man kann auch über cat5 1gbit schicken, das kabel darf nur nicht so lang sein. denn die höheren frequenzen macht auch cat5 mit, nur die geringer schirmung ist bei größeren distanzen nen problem.


----------



## robbe (9. September 2010)

Soweit ich weiß, funktioniert das aber erst ab Cat. 5e


----------



## obiplal (9. September 2010)

Kann ich also daten mit 1Gbit von PC zu PC übertragen wenn beide PCs am Switch hängen ober müssen die daten einen umweg über dem 100mbit router machen??


----------



## 5ki11zzz (9. September 2010)

Ja das geht, es fidnet kein umweg über den router statt, wenn die pc´s am switch hängen.


----------



## Skysnake (9. September 2010)

So schauts aus. Nur wenn du ins Inet etc raus gehst, oder für was du auch immer den Router nimmst, dann haste nur noch 100Mbit.

Aber wie gesagt, die PC´s müssen auch beide Gbit-Lan haben, wenn nur ein Punkt in der Verbindung nicht Gbit lan ist, dann richtet sichs nach dem langsamsten.

Also PC, Switch und Kabel müssen Gbit unterstützen, wenn eine Komponente nur 10/100 Mbit bringt, haste halt nur 10/100, wegal wieviel die anderen bringen.


----------



## 5ki11zzz (9. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## obiplal (9. September 2010)

Bei mener Internetverbundung nachen 100mbit oder 1gbit keinen unterschied


----------



## Skysnake (9. September 2010)

was auch zu erwarten war 

Fragt sich nur, warum überhaupt auf Gbit-Lan umsteigen? Kostet ja auch Geld


----------



## robbe (9. September 2010)

Vielleicht weil 100Mbit/s heutzutage einfach zu langsam ist, wenn man viele große Dateien im Netzwerk rumschiebt.


----------



## Skysnake (10. September 2010)

Naja, wieviel schiebste denn hin und her? Es ist halt immer ne Frage zwischen Kosten und Nutzen. Wenn man weniger als 50GB rumschiebt am Tag machts wenig sinn, weil das machste in 30 min ca selbst mit nem 100 Netzwerk. Und 50GB sind echt viel pro Tag.

Man sollte bedenken, das GBit selbst heute noch in Unternehmen meist ausreicht. Vor 8 Jahren hat das ja selbst für Cluster ausgereicht, die in den Top50 waren, und die haben immer noch deutlich mehr zu tun als jeder Heimanwender selbst in 10 Jahren machen wird.


----------



## obiplal (10. September 2010)

Ich möchte nur mein Netzwerk erweitern und deshalb wissen ob das mit dem Gigabitlan so klapt. Ein Gigabitswitch kostet ja nicht viel mehr als eine 100 Mbit switch


----------



## Leopardgecko (10. September 2010)

obiplal schrieb:


> Ich möchte nur mein Netzwerk erweitern und deshalb wissen ob das mit dem Gigabitlan so klapt. Ein Gigabitswitch kostet ja nicht viel mehr als eine 100 Mbit switch



Solange die am Gigabit-Switch angeschlossenen Kabel und Geräte Gbit-tauglich sind, klappt das ohne Probleme.
Bei mir ist auch ein Gbit-Switch im Netzwerk vorhanden.
Die beiden mit CAT5e-Kabel angeschlossenen PC kommunizieren untereinander mit 1Gbit/s, ins übrige Netzwerk geht es halt nur mit 100Mbit/s, bzw mit 85Mbit/s über dLAN.


----------

